
Announcing Hash - mathattack
https://hash.ai/about/mission
======
jsnell
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23563358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23563358)

------
Ecco
I found this copy incredibly boring to read...

